

Plead HN: Please build a startup glossary - statico

An important and glaring problem is that it is very difficult for me to explain what I'm doing to my mom. Startup Lawyer has the start of a glossary (http://startuplawyer.com/startup-law-glossary) but a lot of the definitions are missing. In true Hacker News fashion, we should solve this with a webapp.<p>I'm thinking:<p>* A freeform glossary with basic, starting definitions filled in by a handful of trusted volunteers.<p>* Instead of simply being a wiki (which will lead to rampant spam), registered users can propose new terms and updated definitions to terms.<p>* Proposed changes (diffs) are listed under each definition and voted up/down, like Stack Overflow. Eventually proposed terms/changes are applied if they reach enough votes.<p>* Markdown and links to other sites are allowed, but links use rel=nofollow<p>* A good, SEO-able and paste-friendly URL structure, like startupglossary.io/convertible-note<p>* Open-source and hosted on Heroku, of course ;)
======
kayhi
Moms can be a great way to get down your public relations pitch. Moms want to
understand what you are doing at least to an elevator pitch level. Moms are
often asked what their kids are doing these days so they will usually want
enough details for a solid sound bite.

Is this a important and glaring problem? I'm assuming you have tested this
assumption somehow such as asking friends/potential users.

I would imagine most people are googling terms that they don't know and are
not directly searching startuplawyer. Is that not a good solution? Why is what
you are doing better?

